# Please HELP



## UMD GradStudent (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for you honesty.  NO problem


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2005)

> klevy@psyc.umd.edu



*Notes e-mail address for spamming revenge attack*


----------



## UMD GradStudent (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks for your support*




			
				strung out said:
			
		

> *Notes e-mail address for spamming revenge attack*



VERY kind of you


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 1, 2005)

what did ya say to her huh?


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2005)

Asked her if it was some kind of spam


----------



## Boczkowski (Dec 1, 2005)

nah, she for real

google her email addy


----------



## UMD GradStudent (Dec 1, 2005)

*So is it ok to post my study?*

Are you guys open to my posting for my study?  If not, I won't post.  I truly do not want to SPAM you.  I will wait for the ok.  


Thanks,
Kira


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2005)

PM a moderator and they will let you know


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2005)

UMD GradStudent said:
			
		

> Are you guys open to my posting for my study?


No. 

This is a non profit board, not a career-furthering opportunity for a lazy student who has contributed _absolutely fuck all _to the community.

You're only interested in furthering your own aims and it's fucking annoying. And you can shove your $50 gift voucher lottery or whatever it was right up your .edu.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2005)

come on, grad, at least ask first.  and this is mostly a uk board so it's not like you aactually want our opinions.


----------



## D (Dec 15, 2005)

blech.


----------



## UMD GradStudent (Dec 15, 2005)

*You didn't have to be so vulgar*




			
				editor said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> This is a non profit board, not a career-furthering opportunity for a lazy student who has contributed _absolutely fuck all _to the community.
> 
> You're only interested in furthering your own aims and it's fucking annoying. And you can shove your $50 gift voucher lottery or whatever it was right up your .edu.



All you needed to say was, please do not post here.  And actually, you do not hold the majority opinion.  I have gotten a large response from this site from people who were happy to help and are looking forward to my posting the results.  

You should not be so quick to judge.  Treat others as you wish to be treated.

THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE PARTICIPATED IN MY SURVEY!


----------



## UMD GradStudent (Dec 15, 2005)

*Some Food for Thought*

I think one of the hot topics/questions among Ecstasy users/researchers is whether or not Ecstasy use is associated with chronic depression.  However, this is a complex Q as both genetic and envrionmental factors play a role in clinical depression.  The following research study discusses the links between having a genetic vulnerability for depression and the impact of ecstasy use.  I think what is interesting here is that it is not chronic ecstasy use per se that may put you at risk for chronic depression, but rather a combo of having the genetic vulnerability and history of chronic excstasy use.   

In doing my litertuare review for my research study, I came across this article which was published in March of 2005.  Just thought I'd pass on the info   If you would like, I will keep posting interesting findings/recent research studies as I come across them.  Please let me know if you have any interest in my doing this.

A recent study was conducted by Roiser, J.P., Cook, L.J., Cooper, J.D., Rubinsztein, D.C., and Sahakian, B.J. (2005) which examined the association between ecstasy use and subsequent depression.  Specifically, the focus of the research was to assess the contribution of a functional polymorphism in the gene encoding serotonin transporter to changes in emotional processing following chronic ecstasy use.  Based upon the results of their study, the authors hypothesize that chronic ecstasy use may cause long-term changes to the serotonin system, and that ecstasy users carrying the s allele may be at particular risk for emotional dysfunction.  Therefore, findings suggest that an individual’s risk of developing chronic depression as a result of taking ecstasy depends significantly on one’s genes.  


http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org
Association of a Functional Polymorphism in the Serotonin Transporter Gene With Abnormal Emotional Processing in Ecstasy Users. Roiser, Jonathan P.; Cook, Lynnette J.; Cooper, Jason D.; American Journal of Psychiatry, Vol 162(3), Mar 2005. pp. 609-612


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2005)




----------

